# System restore hung, incomplete opsys load



## Big G (Sep 6, 2005)

My wife has tried to do a system restore on her computer, it hung half way through and she restarted the computer manually !!.........doh !!
She now gets XP to load, it loads fine and briefly flashes the start logo on the bottom left before going to a windows desktop background and nothing else.
I can ctrl+alt+del into the task manager but this is all ??
can anyone suggest anything other than a repair or re-install ??
cheers


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings
can you achieve a safe mode screen?
tap f8 on boot up, 
if so, i would like you to run a scan for infections
you could try the "last known good config and see if that works also


is it norton that you have installed now?

post back


----------

